# Got new Mac today!



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Decided to add a new Mac to the arsenal of video edit machines today.

Basic system of a MacBook Pro with core 2 duo and 2G Ram with the new version of FCP studio and well, what else can one say, It's a Mac and everything is built in that I think I will need.

One thing that was quite nice was how it installed when I turned it on. It sensed my wifi immediately and asked for the "password" Ok I don't really have a "password" for my wifi network and my house is not really an "airport" ( inside joke for Macheads) so I entered the 128bit key and immediately the internet was active and then it searched out my login info and completed the rest of the install on its own. I must admit it sure was easier than the start up in Windows XP. 

I am looking forward to having FCP here again. Not that I need it but having Mac and FCP in my business is an immediate door opener and also puts me on the map for hiring freelance editors who are worth their weight in silicone! I anticipate needed a few contract editors in 2007 and most of the good ones all edit in FCP. That was the primary incentive for me to get with the times on a Mac OS X and retire my older Power PC junk!

As I come up to speed again on the Mac, I may be asking some dumb questions of you Macheads. AS opposed to my Dell, the Macbook Pro came with no instruction manual except for a hardware booklet that is very basic.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

Be more than happy to help you!


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

Welcome to the club! I've been a Mac guy for a very long time and use FCP quite a bit as well.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Got over the first hurdle here. Needed to get the new Mac working for windows Media 9 video and used a slick tool plugin for Quicktime that now plays all my wmv webcasts. Flip4 Mac. But I haven't figured out yet how to set the buffer so it plays after about 2-3 minutes of downloading. It wants to download the entire video and then play it. Just glanced at the preferences and played around there but that didn't seem to affect the play buffer.


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I got a refurbished Mac Book Pro a few week ago and love it!!

I have Flip4 Mac but use it mainly for audio/radio streams.

It only buffers for 5 to 10 seconds and then plays fine.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

If its working consider yourself lucky and don't mess with it! This is the one area that lacks terribly on the Mac (playback of WMA files). Real Audio works well and Quicktime (obviously). I you havn't already, get a copy of the latest Firefox browser. You will run into websites every now and then that basically work only in IE. Firefox seems to always work in these instances.

And if you havn't heard of Parallels (virtualization software) consider that as well. http://www.parallels.com No reboot needed and will work on almost anything you need in the PC world.



DonLandis said:


> Got over the first hurdle here. Needed to get the new Mac working for windows Media 9 video and used a slick tool plugin for Quicktime that now plays all my wmv webcasts. Flip4 Mac. But I haven't figured out yet how to set the buffer so it plays after about 2-3 minutes of downloading. It wants to download the entire video and then play it. Just glanced at the preferences and played around there but that didn't seem to affect the play buffer.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

I recently checked out a PowerBook for my niece. I was not familiar with OSX but didn't have too much trouble hacking my way around the machine. It's just another personal computer. After having worked with it for a few days, I didn't find any compelling reason to join the Apple Congregation.

I try not to get emotional about technology except for when it doesn't deliver in accordance with the hype. The Mac is OK.

--- CHAS


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

You can also play WMA files in the latest Mac version of VLC Media Player. I'm sure if you do a Google search you can find the download page.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

Has anyone here tried to load up the Boot Camp dual windows boot yet? I'm thinking that may be a good way to avoid buying separate versions of Photoshop and a few others. 

I thought I read somewhere that Mac had finally figured out how to use a right button on the Mouse. I tried my USB mouse on it but only the wheel works, not the right button.

Also, looking at Parallels for $79 to load windows and Mac at the same time.


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

*Goal to install dual boot or OS VM switch on both laptops...*

I have two laptops here. One is a Dell 1210 Dual Core 2 with 2G ram and 2.66Ghz custom processor currently running XP home.

The Mac Book Pro running dual core 2 at 2.16 Ghz and 2 G ram. Now I have figured out how to install the Windows XP Home on the Mac in a VM configuration under OS X using Parallels software. But how do I load my OS X software on the Dell? Any tips on procedure for this? I understand it is possible but would like to hear from someone who has been through it before.

Options I have considered for the Dell 1210-
1. Partition the drive and install OS X in the second partition. Must boot up and select the partition for the boot drive to do it this way.
2. Install a new drive and format it with OS X clean, install Parallels software as I did in the MacBook and then install windows XP.


----------



## music_beans (Mar 21, 2003)

Have you heard of Boot Camp? Its an application from Apple that allows people to run Windows XP on an Intel Mac alongside Mac OSX.

http://www.apple.com/macosx/bootcamp/

Its still in beta though, but it plans to come out with OS X 10.5 Leopard.

Im pretty much a Windows user, and im looking forward to Vista.


----------



## redfiver (Nov 18, 2006)

DonLandis said:


> Has anyone here tried to load up the Boot Camp dual windows boot yet? I'm thinking that may be a good way to avoid buying separate versions of Photoshop and a few others.
> 
> I thought I read somewhere that Mac had finally figured out how to use a right button on the Mouse. I tried my USB mouse on it but only the wheel works, not the right button.
> 
> Also, looking at Parallels for $79 to load windows and Mac at the same time.


I have boot camp and parallels. But, I much prefer parallels as I don't have to reboot the computer. Once I put parallels on my MacBook Pro, i knew I'd never use Boot Camp again. Parallels works very will and fills any of my windows needs, which are very few.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

Mac OS X cannot be installed on any other computer than a Mac. So forget about putting it on a Dell.


----------



## ibglowin (Sep 10, 2002)

But lets just say you need to be a computer geek/hacker with a strong heart to do it. Its about as easy as trying to hack a E* receiver. Not worth it.

On the other hand there is a new Windows emulation software for the Mac that sounds very promising. You don't even have to purchase a copy of Windows. It somehow allows you to install your PC software and launch them right in OSX.

Check it out here:

http://www.winehq.com/



kc1ih said:


> Mac OS X cannot be installed on any other computer than a Mac. So forget about putting it on a Dell.


----------



## HIPAR (May 15, 2005)

kc1ih said:


> Mac OS X cannot be installed on any other computer than a Mac. So forget about putting it on a Dell.


Actually there are patched (illegal) versions of OSX that do indeed install on PC's. You will need to vist some sleezy web sites to get it and then work rather hard to get things working. I checked out a wb page devoted to OSX on my Thinkpad but did not to try it. I'm guessing OSX is currently operating on many Dells.

--- CHAS


----------



## DonLandis (Dec 17, 2003)

kc1ih said:


> Mac OS X cannot be installed on any other computer than a Mac. So forget about putting it on a Dell.


Did you really mean "Should not" be installed on any other computer or did you really mean it is not possible?

There are a few tricks in doing this. The first one is you need to use your own registered copy of OS X. There are some images that can be downloaded from the web but these would place you strictly in a pirate status. Of course, there is that old DMCA which is a debatable law as it conflicts often with other laws. but assuming we're tallking technology here and not ethics.
One of the things I have learned so far is that the OS X partition must be FAT 32. So if you want to do this, you have to install the OS X image in a FAT 32 Partition. Then it must be set with a Boot loader so you can pick which OS to boot from. None of this is smooth but entirely possible. 
Now on running Win XP on the MacBookPro, I agree now that I have had some experience with it. Parallels is much much better. I am loving it! I also can advise anyone who wants to do this as cheaply as possible to buy the win XP OEM version and save about 50%. I did. But I have heard reports of others who have used a spare copy of win XP that was already registered and OK if you wish to keep your Mac Windows Partition off the net but those who have tried deactivated their windows as it was already married to some other computer.

Now back to the Dell running OS X, using my licemsed copy. The same issue may be at stake here in that it would "phone home" on the net and prevent you from using it. 
Personally, I have no use for the Mac OS X on my Dell 1210 but was interested in trying it for academic reasons, just to prove to myself it works. I did, have a real need for windows XP on the MacBook Pro, however and I am running it as slick as greased lightning! I now have my Office 2000 apps and Adobe Photoshop and Page Maker 7 running without problems on the Max, windows Partition. 
Here's the firest stumble I ran into- Scenario- I am editing something in FCP and need to build a graphic in Photoshop. Switch to Windows, edit the graphic in my windows ver of Photoshop and save the PSD file. How to get that file back on the Mac side? It all has to do with this Fat 32 issue. When I let Parallels install my windows XP it defaulted to NTFS partition. This does not permit me to find any windows saved files from the Mac software. The fix- I loaded my copy of Partition Magic and switched the Windows partition to Fat 32 and now, I can see the Win XP partition in the OS X Finder. Then load it into FCP.

Back to the OS X on the Dell- As far as I got was creating a 40G partition of Fat 32 on ther Dell and then discovered the Dell OS X install disks are not recognized on the Dell DVD player. I will try to create an img file of the Dell install disks with the MacBook Pro and see if I can load from that.


----------

